# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Καντζα - Ντράφι

## Diamantis

Το Σαββατοκύριακο έγιναν δοκιμές με τον κόμβο 2165 θα συνεχιστούν και το επομενο. Αν υπαρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να συμμετέχει σε κάποια ενδιάμεση τοποθέσια ας επικοινωνήσει.

----------


## Silencer

Θα μας πειτε και σε εμας τους υπολοιπους της Ανατολικης Αττικης τα αποτελεσματα των δοκιμων σας ισα ισα για να ξερουμε τι γινεται στην περιοχη......

----------


## SV1EOD

Παιδευτήκαμε και το Σάββατο και την Κυριακή αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.Από ότι καταλαβαίνω μία οικοδομή που χτίζεται ευθεία με το σπίτι μου μας κόβει. Αλλά αν βάλω την κεραία σε άλλη θέση νομίζω ότι μπορεί να γίνει το link. Περισσότερα το άλλο Σαββατοκύριακο εκτός και αν μπορέσει ο Diamantis νωρίτερα.

Diamantis νομίζω ότι πρέπει να διορθώσεις στο profile του forum την τοποθεσία σου που είναι σκέτο Κάντζα εκτός και αν υπάγεται στην Παλλήνη και δεν το ξέρω  ::  .

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Ωραία λοιπόν....ας μιλήσουμε κανονικά.

Έχετε σιγουρευτεί οτι υπάρχει οπτική επαφή (έστω βράδυ με κάποιον προβολέα μιάς και οι περιοχές είναι πολύ άπλα).
Πώς έγινε το το scanning εάν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## SV1EOD

Από μέρους μου θα τα πούμε το βράδυ γιατί εγώ τώρα είμαι στην δουλειά.

----------


## Diamantis

Το τοποθετήθηκε ένα strobo light στην ταράτσα. Αλλά ένα δέντρο που είναι σχετικά κοντά στο σπίτι μου και στην ευθεία με το σπίτι του SV1EOD μπορεί να κόβει την θέα του strobo. 
Ο άλλος τρόπος εντοπισμού έγινε με κιάλια και έτσι βεβαιωθήκαμε ότι υπάρχει οπτική επαφή.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8694&start=15

----------


## SV1EOD

Όσον αφορά την άμεση οπτική επαφή αυτή δεν υπάρχει γιατί αλλιώς θα είχαμε δει στο scanάρισμα κάτι κατά την διάρκεια των δοκιμών. Για το κεντράρισμα είμαι βέβαιος για ότι έβλεπα μέσα από τα κυάλια(κατά 99%). Την ζημιά μας την κάνει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το σπίτι που χτίζεται και είναι δίπλα μου στην ίδια ευθεία με τον Διαμαντή. Αλλά πιστεύω ότι από το σπίτι του πατέρα μου 10-15 μέτρα πίσω και 4-5 μέτρα ψηλότερα αφού το έδαφος είναι επικλινές ίσως μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.(και δεν νομίζω να έχει αντίρρηση για να βάλω εκεί έναν ιστό και ένα ταρατσοPC(με τον εξοπλισμό μου) αλλά αυτό θα το δούμε αφού βεβαιωθούμε ότι το link είναι εφικτό). Τώρα με τον Διαμαντή θα κάνουμε δοκιμές με φορητή κεραία και laptop ή την Πέμπτη ή το ΣΚ. Όποιος θέλει να βοηθήσει-συμμετέχει είναι καλοδεχούμενος.

Σε ένα άλλο θέμα τώρα και αν προχωρήσει το λινκ για το οποίο συζητάμε. Είδαμε στην NodeDB ότι από την τοποθεσία του Διαμαντή βλέπει τον RF(Γιάννης) στην Ανθούσα(ο οποίος είναι πρώην συνάδελφος και κολλητός μου φίλος-αρά σηκώνει ψήσιμο αν και αυτή την περίοδο είναι κάπως στριμωγμένος) και αυτός βλέπει σχεδόν όλη την Αθήνα(Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι μέχρι τις γιορτές ίσως κάνει κάτι). Αν ισχύει αυτό(κυττώντας με τα κυάλια πάντως πρέπει να πω ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο ενθαρρυντικά) ίσως καταφέρουμε και εμείς(οι κατατρεγμένοι) της Ανατολικής Αττικής να δούμε τους υπόλοιπους στην πρωτεύουσα. Ίδωμεν.

----------


## nvak

Μήν βασίζεστε στο σκανάρισμα. Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που με έχει ξεγελάσει. 
Ρυθμίστε τις δύο συσκευές να βλέπει η μία την άλλη, κοντά, και μετά πηγαίνετε στην οριστική θέση και προσπαθήστε. Είναι πιό απλό γρήγορο και σίγουρο. 
Διαλέξτε κάποιο κανάλι στην μέση ( 6,7,8 ) για τις δοκιμές. Τα ακριανά πολλές φορές δεν έχουν καλή προσαρμογή με τις κεραίες.

----------


## jchr

Μια ματια που εριξα στη nodedb ειδα οτι με τον RF υπαρχει περασμα , αν γινει κατι ενημερωστε ... σημερα το απογευμα στηνω κεραια προς το Διαμαντη να δουμε αν περναει...

----------


## Diamantis

Σημερα το απόγευμα σκανάρα πως την μερια σου jchr αλλά πως ήταν αναμενόμενο δεν επιασα τιποτα. Δεν υπαρχει οπτική επαφή και έγω βρίσκομαι χαμηλά στο πλάτωμα, με κρίβει ο λόφος της Κάντζας.  ::  

@nvak σε απόσταση 2 slot πιο περα πιάνει η μια συσκευή την αλλη, απομακρια προβληματιζόμαστε και προς τον καλό προσανατολισμό.


Αναμένουμε το ΣΚ για να κάνουμε δοκιμές προς Ντράφι.

Διαμαντής

----------


## Diamantis

Αυτό το ΣΚ έγινε το link Κάντζα - Ντραφι με επιτυχία. Από την μια με μια linksys και Andrew 24αρα και από την αλλή με μια Orinoco Gold pcmcia και Stella 19αρα. Παρόλο που η Andrew δεν ήταν κεντραρισμένη η Stella κατάφερε να πιάσει το σήμα της. 

Και τα link στη ανατολή απλώνονται.

----------


## nvak

Είστε τυχεροί !! Κανονικά βάζουμε την λιγότερο κατευθυντική κεραία στο περίπου ( Stella) και ψάχνουμε με την κατευθυντική (Andrew).

O RF έχει οπτική επαφή με τον Διαμαντή ?

----------


## socrates

well done!

'Αντε να συνδεθείτε και με το υπόλοιπο awmn. Nvak, netsailor, Nikolas θα μπορούσαν να είναι πιθανές δίοδοι (με RF?).

----------


## Diamantis

Να πω την αληθεια δεν το εχουμε ψαξει καθολου το θεμα αλλα ύπαρχει μεγάλη πιθανοτητα να των βλέπω. Απο 'τι καταλαβα όμως από τις περιγραφές του για το που βρίσκεται χτες πρέπει να τον βλέπω. Σε αυτήν την φάση θα πρέπει να αγοράρω μια Andrew 24αρα και έναν σωλήνα πιο ψηλό και στιβαρο. 

Όταν είναι διαθέσιμος ο RF θα κάνουμε δοκιμές.

@nvak Σε αυτο που λες εχεις δικιο εμεις ειχαμε σκοπο να ψαξουμε την Anrew με πιατο και κατα τύχη την είχε ο machine22 στο πορτμπαγγαζ και την δοκιμασαμε. Για καλή μας τύχη δουλεψε καλα.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Παιδιά, αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω πουθενά, είτε παρέχοντας για τις δοκιμές εξοπλισμό (πχ laptop, Stella, Netgear MA311, Senao pcmcia, pigtails, cantenna, connectors, κολητήρια - εργαλεία, καλώδια κλπ) ή / και χειρονακτική εργασία, θα χαρώ πολύ να το κάνω.

Τηλεφωνήστε μου, PM me, ή γνωστοποιήστε την επόμενη μέρα δοκιμών και θα επικοινωνήσω εγώ μαζί σας.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Πάντως όταν γίνει αυτό το link και δείτε στην nodedb είναι σαν μια σκουλικαντέρα που ξενικάει από Λούτσα και φτάνει μέχρι Κάντζα  ::   ::  

Πάντως άντε μακάρι να γίνει αυτό το link κάποια στιγμούλα (φώς στο τούνελ)  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Πάντως όταν γίνει αυτό το link και δείτε στην nodedb είναι σαν μια σκουλικαντέρα που ξενικάει από Λούτσα και φτάνει μέχρι Κάντζα


  ::  Αυτό χάζευα τώρα.  :: 

Και αισθάνομαι σαν χαζομπαμπάς που περιμένει να δει το παιδί του να παντρεύεται (όταν θα φτάσουμε το awmn)  ::

----------


## SV1EOD

Θα δανείσω την Dlink που έχω στον Διαμαντή και θα γυρίσω το πιάτο που έχω προς αυτόν.Θα του αφήσω και την Andrew μέχρι να πάρει δικό του εξοπλισμό. Ελπίζω ότι πολύ σύντομα θα έχουμε την χαρά το λινκ να είναι μόνιμο.

@wireless.surfer Στέλιο σε ευχαριστούμε για την προσφορά σου και στις επόμενες δοκιμές θα σε ειδοποιήσω. Θέλω και κάτι να σε ρωτήσω και θα σε πάρω αύριο(Τρίτη) τηλέφωνο.

@Ad-hoc. Θανάση για το στήσιμο στον router του Slackware μπορώ για Τετάρτη αν σε βολεύει και εσένα. Θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο να κανονίσουμε ώρα.

----------


## Silencer

Καλοριζικο το link και γρηγορα να βγουμε στο υπολοιπο awmn.....  ::  
Εννοειτε οτι αν με χρειαστειτε τιποτα ειμαι διαθεσιμος......  ::

----------


## svizi

Μετά από τρεις μήνες απουσίας από το forum ξαναμπήκα και βλέπω αυτό!

Μπράβο σε όλους. 

Να δούμε τι θα γίνει και στο πιο βόρειο Ντράφι τώρα που έχουμε χρόνο.

----------


## Silencer

Αγαπητέ Svizi μιας και είσαι της περιοχής και μιας και είχες πολύ καιρό να μπεις στο forum να σου πω οτι το Σαββατο η Ανατολική Αττικη έχει meeting. http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=102918#102918
Αμα έχεις χρονο έλα......  ::

----------


## svizi

Ευχαρίστως!

----------


## wireless.surfer

Για τη σκουλικαντέρα ρε γαμώτο  ::

----------


## SV1EOD

> Για τη σκουλικαντέρα ρε γαμώτο



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ncksm

Ρίξτε μια ματιά για link μεταξύ #1877 και #3127 και είμαι στη διάθεσή σας για δοκιμές. Ίσως είναι ο δρόμος σας για το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.  ::

----------


## nvak

Έλα σε συνεννόηση με τον Διαμαντή να ελέγξετε κατ' αρχήν την οπτική επαφή. Η nodedb το δείχνει εφικτό  ::  
Πώς πάτε απο εξοπλισμό ?

----------


## Diamantis

χτες πήρα μια andrew την οποία θα στίσω προς τον sv1oed. Υπολογιστη με linux εχω ήδη ετοιμασει. το μονο προβληματακι είναι οτι η καρτα που εχω τωρα δεν παιζει σε linux και θα ετοιμασω εναν σκληρο με win2000 προσωρινα. μεχρι το σαββατοκυριακο θα ειναι ετοιμος όποτε μπορουμε να κανουμε καμια δοκιμη ncksm.

----------


## ncksm

Είμαι μέσα για δοκιμές. Υπάρχει όμως πρόβλημα με τον εξοπλισμό.

Συνοψίζω και λέω:

Έχω linux pc με 1 Netgear MA311
Έχω 1 cantenna  ::  
Έχω 1 ολόκληρο μέτρο LMR 400 δανεικό από ygk και μία yagi επίσης δανεική απο ykg (καλό παιδί ο Γιάννης  ::  )

Άρα χρειαζόμαστε δυο καλές κεραίες (μία για μένα και μία για τον Διαμαντή), λίγα μέτρα καλώδιο με connectores (προσφέρθηκε ο silencer να μας δανείσει 4-5 μέτρα) και όρεξη για scan.

Ακούω προτάσεις και είμαι μέσα για δοκιμές. Αν τελικά υπάρξει φως στο tunnel θα πρέπει να πάρω 2 Andrew και άλλη μία κάρτα για να κλείσει ο κύκλος της Ανατολικής Αττικής.

----------


## Silencer

Εγω ,η μονη βοήθεια που μπορώ να προσφέρω άμεσα επειδί είμαι πνιγμένος είναι να σας δώσω το καλωδιο.....Αμα είναι ncksm στείλε μου το κινητό σου σε pm να σε πάρω να κανονίσουμε που να συναντηθούμε για να στο δώσω...Πες μου και τι κονέκτορες θέλεις να έχει απάνω να το φτιάξω για να είναι έτοιμο...... αυτα.....

----------


## SV1EOD

Παιδιά και εγώ αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι πείτε μου.

Διαμαντή το Σ/Κ κεντράρω το πιάτο μου προς εσένα. Με τα υπόλοιπα είσαι έτοιμος?

----------


## Diamantis

Το βραδακι που θα παω σπιτι θα ειναι ετοιμο το pc με win2k και θα το αμολησω στην ταρατσα. Θα πεσει στην omni τωρα και το ΣΚ θα κεντραρουμε. Τι ip και mask να βαλω; 

sv1oed να κρατησω την adrew για να κανουμε καμια δοκιμη με RF οταν δανιστει εξοπλισμο;

----------


## RF

Διαμαντή έχω παραγγείλει 2 Andrew οι οποίες θα έρθουν μέχρι τέλος του μήνα. Θα έλεγα να περιμένουμε μέχρι να τις παραλάβω.Μπορούμε βέβαια να κάνουμε δοκιμή με καμιά stella (είχε μια ο machine22 ??) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κόπο. Η οπτική επαφή είναι τέλεια και το link θα παίξει σίγουρα.
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν προτιμηθεί το link με ncksm εφόσον έχετε οπτική επαφή και πάνε καλά οι δοκιμές σας.

Φιλικά
RF

----------


## Diamantis

Κανενα προβλημα να περιμενουμε λιγο ακομα.

Ο machine22 έχει μια stella και μπορούμε να την χρησιμοποιήσουμε για μια δόκιμη στο κοντινό μέλλον. Με το ncksm δεν βλέπω και πολύ φως στο τούνελ γιατί απ΄τι κατάλαβα από την nodedb βρίσκεται κοντά την μαραθωνος το οποίο σημαινει οτί ειναι χαμηλα για μένα, (αν δεν τα λεω καλα ενημερωσε μας ncksm) λογω κτηριων δεν βλεπω. Ο λόγος που θέλω να κάνουμε καμία δόκιμη από τώρα είναι γιατί θέλω να δω τι ιστό θα ανεβάσω για να φτιάξω στηρίγματα.

----------


## SV1EOD

> Το βραδακι που θα παω σπιτι θα ειναι ετοιμο το pc με win2k και θα το αμολησω στην ταρατσα. Θα πεσει στην omni τωρα και το ΣΚ θα κεντραρουμε. Τι ip και mask να βαλω; 
> 
> sv1oed να κρατησω την adrew για να κανουμε καμια δοκιμη με RF οταν δανιστει εξοπλισμο;


Θα μιλήσω με τον φεουδάρχη της περιοχής μου και θα σου πω.

Θα τα πούμε τηλεφωνικά Παρασκευή βράδυ

----------


## ncksm

Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς κοντά. Σύμφωνα με NodeDB δεν έχουμε φυσικό εμπόδιο. Εγώ είμαι δίπλα στην Κλεισθένους (ο δρόμος που ανεβαίνει Πεντέλη) και έχω πάρει ύψος από το επίπεδο του Σταυρού. 

Όπως και να' χει μια δοκιμή θα μας πείσει.  ::  
Ίσως να κανονίσουμε να "πάρουμε" τα ακριβή στίγματα του σπιτιού μου και του δικού σου με κάποιο gps. (γνωρίζω ότι αρκετοί έχουν στην κατοχή τους τέτοια καλούδια  ::  ).

Επίσης υπάρχει μία περίπτωση να αγοράσω μία Andrew για να την έχουμε το Σαββατοκύριακο για τις δοκιμές.
Δεν είμαι σε θέση να αγοράσω και δεύτερη τώρα διότι α) δεν ξέρουμε αν θα επιτύχει το link και β) οι καιροί που ζούμε είναι δύσκολοι... το πετρέλαιο είναι στα ύψη... καταλαβαίνετε τώρα, ε?  ::

----------


## RF

Διαμαντή δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι θέλεις να κάνουμε δοκιμή για να κάνεις προετοιμασία στον ιστό. Οπότε αν κανονίσεις το ΣΚ δοκιμή με ncksm μήπως το συνδυάσουμε και δοκιμάσουμε και μαζί.

----------


## nvak

RF, ncksm, Diamantis, δεν θέλω να σας τρομάξω, αλλά πρέπει να υπολογίζετε για minimum 3 interface o καθένας σας.  ::  

Ο ncksm και Diamantis καλό θα ήταν να έχουν καί AP για να καλύψουν την περιοχή τους. Αν κρίνω από τα pm που έχω δεχθεί κατά καιρούς, υπάρχουν πολλοί που περιμένουν την πρώτη κίνηση  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Ο Diamantis θα βάλει AP κάποια στιγμή απότι ξέρω. 

Nvak τον είχα προετοιμάσει τον Diamantis για 3 links  :: 

Diamantis <-> SV1EOD
Diamantis <-> RF
Diamantis AP

----------


## ncksm

Αν θέλουμε να σκεφτούμε ένα καλό και ασφαλές configuration, θα πρέπει να έχω 1 if στον nvak, 1 if στον Airspace (με ospf), ένα στον Διαμαντή και ένα για AP. Όλα αυτά σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο βέβαια, διότι το κόστος θα ξεφύγει για να τα κάνω όλα μαζί. Είναι όμως στο μυαλό μου για να υλοποιηθούν σιγά σιγά.

----------


## SV1EOD

Δεν ξέρω γιατί....  ::  Αλλά μου αρέσει όταν βλέπω τέτοια σχέδια.
Αντε να τα λέμε σύντομα και μέσω VoIP.

----------


## SV1EOD

> Ίσως να κανονίσουμε να "πάρουμε" τα ακριβή στίγματα του σπιτιού μου και του δικού σου με κάποιο gps. (γνωρίζω ότι αρκετοί έχουν στην κατοχή τους τέτοια καλούδια  ).
> 
> Επίσης υπάρχει μία περίπτωση να αγοράσω μία Andrew για να την έχουμε το Σαββατοκύριακο για τις δοκιμές.


Για το αρκετούς δεν ξέρω άλλα το δικό μου είναι διαθέσιμο.  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

ncksm, BGP πλέον αφού έχει γίνει και γίνεται η μετάβαση από OSPF -> BGP

----------


## ncksm

Ότι πείτε, μόνο που bgp δεν έχω στήσει ποτέ.....

----------


## socrates

> ...
> Nvak τον είχα προετοιμάσει τον Diamantis για 3 links 
> 
> Diamantis <-> SV1EOD
> Diamantis <-> RF
> Diamantis AP


Όπως εγώ είχα πει στον RF για τρία ifs

RF <-> Ανατολική Αττική
RF <-> Αγ. Παρασκευή
RF <-> Βριλήσσια

----------


## RF

Με βλέπω με καμιά ντουζίνα IFs σε λίγους μήνες ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Στον ίδιο χώρο μέχρι 4 μπορείς να έχεις, άντε 5 άμα μπορείς να τα κρύψεις μεταξύ τους....

Μην κάνεις το λάθος να βάλεις 6+.......

----------


## RF

> Μην κάνεις το λάθος να βάλεις 6+.......


papashark αστειευόμουν για ντουζίνα προηγουμένως. 
Προφανώς όμως εννοείς ότι θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα παρεμβολών μεταξύ των κεραιών.
Μήπως σε τέτοια περίπτωση παίζει η ιδέα του mxou για κεραία τυλιγμένη με absorbing material ???

Φιλικά
RF

----------


## ysam

Ναι αν είχεις υλικό από NASA για τα stealth.. θα έπαιζε μία χαρά... 

Πλάκα κάνω μην με παρεξηγήσετε..

----------


## RF

> Ναι αν είχεις υλικό από NASA για τα stealth.. θα έπαιζε μία χαρά... 
> 
> Πλάκα κάνω μην με παρεξηγήσετε..


Χωρίς καμία παρεξήγηση  ::   ::   ::  το θέμα έχει συζητηθεί εδώ:

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... c&start=45

----------


## nvak

> Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς κοντά. Σύμφωνα με NodeDB δεν έχουμε φυσικό εμπόδιο. Εγώ είμαι δίπλα στην Κλεισθένους (ο δρόμος που ανεβαίνει Πεντέλη) και έχω πάρει ύψος από το επίπεδο του Σταυρού. 
> 
> Όπως και να' χει μια δοκιμή θα μας πείσει.  
> Ίσως να κανονίσουμε να "πάρουμε" τα ακριβή στίγματα του σπιτιού μου και του δικού σου με κάποιο gps. (γνωρίζω ότι αρκετοί έχουν στην κατοχή τους τέτοια καλούδια  ).
> 
> Επίσης υπάρχει μία περίπτωση να αγοράσω μία Andrew για να την έχουμε το Σαββατοκύριακο για τις δοκιμές.
> Δεν είμαι σε θέση να αγοράσω και δεύτερη τώρα διότι α) δεν ξέρουμε αν θα επιτύχει το link και β) οι καιροί που ζούμε είναι δύσκολοι... το πετρέλαιο είναι στα ύψη... καταλαβαίνετε τώρα, ε?


Έχεις κάνει κανένα scan για να δείς ποιούς βλέπεις ?

----------


## Diamantis

Σήμερα το βραδάκι κατα τις 10 θα γίνουν κάποιες ρυθμίσεις για να γυρίσει το link απο το AP σε κατευθυντικό.

----------


## Diamantis

Από χτες το link μπήκε σε p-t-p mode. Χρησιμοποιούμε το κανάλι 2 και οι ταχύτητες είναι αρκετα ικανοποιητικές γύρο στα 4Μbit. Βεβαιά θέλουμε να κάνουμε νεαν έλεγχο στο κέντραρισμα του πιάτου στην μεριά του Νίκου και έπειτα το ίδιο από την μεριά μου.

Ζηταμέ συγνώμη σε αυτούς που χάσανε για λίγο την omni μιας και ειχα μπερδέψει τις κάρτες wlan0 με την 1 τέλος καλά όλα κάλα.  :: .

Έβαλα και τα firmware στο linux χάρις τον machine22 που εκανε όλη την δουλεία και ελπίζω να μην κολλάει πια.  ::

----------


## mezzanine

Γεια χαρά και απο εμένα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σε τι κατασταση βρισκεται το δικτυο και ποσο ευκολο ειναι να πιασει καποιος επι της Αχαιών λιγο πιο κατω απο το γηπεδο τεννις (εχει πολυ καλη οπτικη επαφη με μεγαλο κομματι του ντραφίου). Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Silencer

Επι τις Αχαίων στο Ντράφι λίγο πιο κάτω απο το γήπεδο είναι λίγο δύσκολο.... Σε δοκίμες που έγιναν μεταξύ έμενα και του GAD ( ο οποίος βρίσκεται πιο πάνω απο το γήπεδο ) δεν είχαμε και πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα ... Βέβαια μπορούμε να συναντήθούμε για να δούμε που ακρίβως γιατι η περιοχή είναι πολύ δύσκολη και περίεργη..... Αν θες στείλε μου σε pm το τηλεφωνό σου για να εποικινονίσουμε να συναντηθουμε.....

----------


## mezzanine

> Επι τις Αχαίων στο Ντράφι λίγο πιο κάτω απο το γήπεδο είναι λίγο δύσκολο.... Σε δοκίμες που έγιναν μεταξύ έμενα και του GAD ( ο οποίος βρίσκεται πιο πάνω απο το γήπεδο ) δεν είχαμε και πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα ... Βέβαια μπορούμε να συναντήθούμε για να δούμε που ακρίβως γιατι η περιοχή είναι πολύ δύσκολη και περίεργη..... Αν θες στείλε μου σε pm το τηλεφωνό σου για να εποικινονίσουμε να συναντηθουμε.....


Είναι πολύ νωρις ακομά , δεν υπάρχει ούτε σπίτι, αλλα θα παρακολούθω την κίνηση και το Σεπτέμβριο να κανονισουμε να βρεθούμε. Με το DSL τι γίνεται εκει πάνω, υπάρχει καμια ελπίδα ;

Ευχαριστω.

----------

